# Metformin 1000mg type 2



## Lumpipdip (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi everyone. I am going back for my next hba1c test on 31st March. As it was 85 last time. Is there anything I can do to help lower this number as I really do not want to add more medication if I can help it. I have read others stories saying to cut out carbs but not sure how to go about this either. Please help


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi there 

So what are you generally eating on a day to day basis? Are you testing your BG at home?

So carbs are what we struggle to tolerate as it turns to glucose in the body, so many need to reduce or eliminate starchy carbs from their diet so the ones like oats, cereals, breads, potatoes, grains etc

We all tolerate things differently though so to see if we can manage things we'd test before consuming them and then again 2 hours later looking for no more than a 2-3 mmol rise
xx


----------



## Lumpipdip (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi
Many thanks for the reply. I eat muller fat free yogurt with fruit at breakfast, sandwich crisps and apple at lunch, usually meat with veg or pasta, curry etc for evening meal. For snacks I usually have 2 ryvita crackers or some grapes. I really would like a daily diet plan to see what to eat. I have my blood tests done at the doctor but do my finger prick bloods at home. They are generally around 12.5.
X


----------



## adrian1der (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi @Lumpipdip 
Carbs are in starchy foods - rice, pasta, bread, potatoes, sweet exotic fruit (bananas, mangos, grapes etc) etc. To reduce your carbs lower you portion size of those food stuffs. Compensate with extra of the non-carb tasty tuff


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah that's a pretty carb heavy diet and your 12.5 finger pricks suggest it isn't the best foods for you

Fat free stuff is generally higher carb than full fat so you could swap a full fat greek yoghurt in at breakfast time if that's something your willing to do? What kind of fruit are you having with it? Berries are the kinder fruits to have as they are lower carb

Lunch, a sandwich is 30g carbs minimum if your just using normal bread, apple is 10+g depending on it's weight and well the crisps are probably higher

Pasta again is high carb

Also grapes are known round here as little sugar bombs as they can raise BG quite quickly

As I say we're all individual so what works for one doesn't work for the other so we tend to test to find what we can manage as the individuals we are and then base a diet plan from what you can tolerate
xx


----------



## Lumpipdip (Mar 18, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Yeah that's a pretty carb heavy diet and your 12.5 finger pricks suggest it isn't the best foods for you
> 
> Fat free stuff is generally higher carb than full fat so you could swap a full fat greek yoghurt in at breakfast time if that's something your willing to do? What kind of fruit are you having with it? Berries are the kinder fruits to have as they are lower carb
> 
> ...


Hi
Thanks. I didn't know fat free was high or grapes yes hopefully if I try and limit my portions it may help. X


----------



## Drummer (Mar 18, 2021)

Lumpipdip said:


> Hi
> Many thanks for the reply. I eat muller fat free yogurt with fruit at breakfast, sandwich crisps and apple at lunch, usually meat with veg or pasta, curry etc for evening meal. For snacks I usually have 2 ryvita crackers or some grapes. I really would like a daily diet plan to see what to eat. I have my blood tests done at the doctor but do my finger prick bloods at home. They are generally around 12.5.
> X


All that carbohydrate is the culprit, pushing up your blood glucose levels.
I do have yoghurt, but the normal one, not fat free. I limit fruit as it is so sugary, no bread, no crisps, no apples, no pasta rice, grapes, there are some low carb crackers I make myself to have with cheese, and I will get around to making low carb bread, but I have normal blood glucose levels by avoiding the starches and sugars and eating protein and fats, with low carb salad and veges, with a very occasional dessert with frozen berries.


----------



## Lumpipdip (Mar 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> All that carbohydrate is the culprit, pushing up your blood glucose levels.
> I do have yoghurt, but the normal one, not fat free. I limit fruit as it is so sugary, no bread, no crisps, no apples, no pasta rice, grapes, there are some low carb crackers I make myself to have with cheese, and I will get around to making low carb bread, but I have normal blood glucose levels by avoiding the starches and sugars and eating protein and fats, with low carb salad and veges, with a very occasional dessert with frozen berries.


Thanks. See I really have no idea at the moment with foods to eat. I do love bread and will find it hard to cut out. But Thankyou so much you have really helped me


----------



## Drummer (Mar 18, 2021)

Lumpipdip said:


> Thanks. See I really have no idea at the moment with foods to eat. I do love bread and will find it hard to cut out. But Thankyou so much you have really helped me


You can make low carb bread and other baked goods - but you need to chose your ingredients carefully and probably go online to find them, then do a bit of experimenting as the method is a lot more important, I find, than with 'ordinary' recipes.


----------



## Lumpipdip (Mar 18, 2021)

Drummer said:


> You can make low carb bread and other baked goods - but you need to chose your ingredients carefully and probably go online to find them, then do a bit of experimenting as the method is a lot more important, I find, than with 'ordinary' recipes.


Thanks very much. I will have to re think my shopping list now for next week and try low carb.


----------



## NoOtters (Apr 28, 2021)

Don't necessarily go straight for the low carb stuff in the supermarket. It can taste pretty ick. Drummer does hit it on the nail with experimentation, that said i've had some excellent keto bread mix from amazon uk in the past so you may be lucky.

I used to be on a diet (before diagnosis of diabetes) which operated under the premise of carbs under 30g per day. At that level your liver is going to be using that fat in products you would otherwise be eliminating by going low-fat anyway. So it's good to eat a little more of it if it means it keeps your carbs low.

That said, big drastic changes are sometimes super hard to maintain. Simply switching out Grapes for Apples or having A single wrap (fill it, roll it up like a burrito, cut it in half - you've got yourself two wraps for lunch) vs 4 pieces of bread is going to be a huge difference in carb intake.

Instead of Spaghetti Bolognese for example, do yourself some steamed veg (my steamer was in constant use back then) and serve the mince on top or stuffed peppers for example are amazing. Don't use Dolmio, chuck a bit of tomato puree + water/stock in it, just be cautious about how much.

I will say, the advice above is from when I dropped 4 stone in 3 months and once I got past the keto-fog and headaches (1st week stuff) it was amazing, but sadly stuff happened in my life, so I'm not on that plan right now i'm just speaking from what I used to do a few years ago before something in my life distracted me and I fell off the wagon, ate the wagon, ate the horses and the people who gathered to watch me eat the wagon and ballooned to 24st+ and landing myself with Diabetes T2. Don't do that... find a plan that is workable and sustainable for you.

Good luck out there!


----------



## goodybags (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi @Lumpipdip 
As others have posted bread and other carbohydrate rich foods is usually what shoots our sugar levels 

previously when my HbA1c was higher than yours (well over 100) 
I was living on a diet similar to what you described plus some fast food take always and worse...


I haven’t gone as extreme as actually counting the carbs (I’m not that clever) 
although i do glance over the label on shop bought bread, buy the lowest carb per slice 
I’ve found some about 13 I think (per slice not per 100g) 
normal bread is over double that

I’m thinking of getting a bread making machine as many people on here do 

I now avoid pies, burgers (because of the buns &chips) 
but eat steaks fish, plenty of mixed salad, home made ready meals curry, chilli etc (the mrs makes them for me) only wholewheat pasta no white rice (well ok occasionally)
snacks I’m finding berries better than actual fruit and loving cheese especially the blue ones, eating nuts & seeds not crisps & I’ve stopped eating pork pies replaced them by pickled eggs 

ive not got any cook books yet 
but there’s a carbs & cals book mentioned elsewhere by a few people on the forum
that seems to be quite popular


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 30, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Hi @Lumpipdip
> Carbs are in starchy foods - rice, pasta, bread, potatoes, sweet exotic fruit (bananas, mangos, grapes etc) etc. To reduce your carbs lower you portion size of those food stuffs. Compensate with extra of the non-carb tasty tuff


Sorry, I am butting in here, I just wondered if you could give us examples? I am finding pears are setting mine higher so maybe that's in line with the fruit. Berries are good but too expensive all the time. I am finding even Nimble bread raising it too so having a sandwich or toast is out. An omelet is great but I had egg salad which pushed me into double figures again yesterday. I have been single figures so I was amazed I had no bread. However, I had wholegrain rice and from a microwave pouch, it was counted 95g instead of 125g so that was a good thing. One other thing I find is drink water and also exercise more. It sometimes goes up but then dips with exercise. I however am right or wrong not getting too alarmed with one spike as long as it is going down. Hoping we get more insight here for more things to try and also if as I am new and I am doing it right.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 30, 2021)

Drummer said:


> All that carbohydrate is the culprit, pushing up your blood glucose levels.
> I do have yoghurt, but the normal one, not fat free. I limit fruit as it is so sugary, no bread, no crisps, no apples, no pasta rice, grapes, there are some low carb crackers I make myself to have with cheese, and I will get around to making low carb bread, but I have normal blood glucose levels by avoiding the starches and sugars and eating protein and fats, with low carb salad and veges, with a very occasional dessert with frozen berries.


Can you tell us the lower-carb crackers, please? I have tried rivita wholegrain crackerbread and seeded flatbreads the latter set me right up. Unsure as was on meds with the crackerbread but is there a good one to get?


----------



## Drummer (Apr 30, 2021)

I put 1/2 a cup of almond flour in a bowl (I make it from nuts using a Bamix blender) then I lightly blend 1/2 a cup of sunflower, pumpkin, sesame and flax or chia seeds -2 cups in all and add that. 
Mix and add in 1 and 1/2 tablespoons of psyllium husk flour and 6 tablespoons of warm coconut oil or almost melted butter, 1 and 1/2 teaspoons salt then finally 1 and 1/2 cups of very hot water.
Consider adding a teaspoon of dried herbs - herbes de Provence are good - or any herb or a pinch of spice for extra zing.
Mix well and then spread thinly on parchment paper. 
Bake at 300 degrees F, 150 degrees C for 45 minutes.
Break into pieces and serve with butter and cheeses.


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 30, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Sorry, I am butting in here, I just wondered if you could give us examples? I am finding pears are setting mine higher so maybe that's in line with the fruit. Berries are good but too expensive all the time. I am finding even Nimble bread raising it too so having a sandwich or toast is out. An omelet is great but I had egg salad which pushed me into double figures again yesterday. I have been single figures so I was amazed I had no bread. However, I had wholegrain rice and from a microwave pouch, it was counted 95g instead of 125g so that was a good thing. One other thing I find is drink water and also exercise more. It sometimes goes up but then dips with exercise. I however am right or wrong not getting too alarmed with one spike as long as it is going down. Hoping we get more insight here for more things to try and also if as I am new and I am doing it right.


I think you might be under estimating how many carbs there are in things, you mention the Nimble bread rises your level but your 95g rice is probably far more carbs than the bread at it would be about 30g carb.
You are saying a spike in level but is that 2 hours after eating as when you test will make a difference. 
You could try frozen berries, many supermarkets do packs of mixed berries which are just as good as fresh. I have definitely noticed fruit prices have gone up recently and also some veg.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 1, 2021)

I do use frozen berries too . No I am saying different fruits react different and different carbs do too. I’m at a loss as was good yesterday and it’s 12.6 this morning . I also went for a long walk got exercise last night . The carbs do not add up .  I look on my fitness pal for totals as weights are different. The microwave rice said that weighed on my fitness pal and it was whole grain  so that might be the difference in your totals.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 1, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I do use frozen berries too . No I am saying different fruits react different and different carbs do too. I’m at a loss as was good yesterday and it’s 12.6 this morning . I also went for a long walk got exercise last night . The carbs do not add up .  I look on my fitness pal for totals as weights are different. The microwave rice said that weighed on my fitness pal and it was whole grain  so that might be the difference in your totals.


It really is a mine field trying to work out what suits you, you only have to read some of the posts to realise how different people are in their reaction to the same foods and even they themselves depending on when they eat them. The best you can do is your best guess as to what you can tolerate and learn from the good and bad experience with particular foods.
It can sometimes feel it is a loosing battle but treat everyday as a school day but put that day behind you and start afresh today using what you have learned.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 1, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> It really is a mine field trying to work out what suits you, you only have to read some of the posts to realise how different people are in their reaction to the same foods and even they themselves depending on when they eat them. The best you can do is your best guess as to what you can tolerate and learn from the good and bad experience with particular foods.
> It can sometimes feel it is a loosing battle but treat everyday as a school day but put that day behind you and start afresh today using what you have learned.


Yes I need to cut this day out . I am having a real bad one. Blood sugars all over. No mood swings the worst they have been in ages .


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 5, 2021)

I don’t want to have high bg   so I am trying to be very careful.   I am trying to avoid high carb and also anything with saturated fats.    Basically when you go food shopping it takes longer for me to shop than the average person because I have to study very nutritional label often using a magnifying glass.   It’s like a major expedition each time


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 5, 2021)

Hi , yes I am the same however you can then make a list of what works and does not. Rice I am now using cauliflower successfully and so far tried once celeriac on shepherds pie and that was successful . It’s bread I have to get a hold on that n snacks other than fruit. I’m no choc lover but I like a biscuit or something. Good luck it has to get easier as we go.


----------



## Drummer (May 5, 2021)

There is no need to cut out fats - in fact it could be harmful as they are essential for life.
We can live without carbohydrate, but not protein and fat.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 7, 2021)

Drummer you are right fats do no harm to a diabetic, but saturated fats do harm to everyone, so that’s what I watch too.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 7, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Drummer you are right fats do no harm to a diabetic, but saturated fats do harm to everyone, so that’s what I watch too.


I am really interested but I look at your HbA1C and think wow you cannot be diabetic that is single figures and very low. May I ask are they your fasting blood sugars? My HbA1c was 76  and I have no meds my blood sugar was 16. I think you either have done ace or I am not reading right. Lucky you having Yorkshire terriers they are beautiful dogs I am sure you're three are adorable. May I ask has the Dapagliflozin helped with weight loss? Only answer as comfortable it's for my own knowledge and I am not interrogating just really interested. Thanks


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 7, 2021)

nothing has helped with weight loss I’m afraid all I get is horrendous thrush.


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 7, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I am really interested but I look at your HbA1C and think wow you cannot be diabetic that is single figures and very low.





Nayshiftin said:


> @AnnetteBertie 's HbA1c figures are given in the 'old money' units , which are stll used in the USA.  Some surgeries here still use. 8 is actually 8%, not to be confused with a fingerprick test result of 8.  There is a converter somewhere on the main site.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 7, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> nothing has helped with weight loss I’m afraid all I get is horrendous thrush.


Yes, thrush is a horrible thing to get, I only need to take 1 penicillin tablet and I immediately get it so refuse to be prescribed them. Thrush is a yeast infection which loves a sugary acidic environment. I know some people who get relief from using live yoghurt applied to the problem area. Sounds weird I know.


----------



## travellor (May 7, 2021)

Lumpipdip said:


> Hi
> Thanks. I didn't know fat free was high or grapes yes hopefully if I try and limit my portions it may help. X


It used to be many years ago.
It's mainly a myth that lives on now.

I went on a low calorie diet, (not specifically low carb, (I never really counted carbs, just made choices of low GI. and ate a lot less!) mostly fat free, and simply by reading the labels, and selecting low calorie fat free, I found quite a good assortment of what many would say was a low carb option.
Always read the label, and base your choice on that, you'll be pleasantly surprised what is out there now.
(I still avoid fats, especially saturated fats that push my cholesterol through the ceiling)


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 7, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> nothing has helped with weight loss I’m afraid all I get is horrendous thrush.


Sorry to hear this. Yes I hate thrush too. I am losing weight but really trying it will reverse soon as it always does . Bloods however are not great but better than they were.


----------



## Drummer (May 7, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Drummer you are right fats do no harm to a diabetic, but saturated fats do harm to everyone, so that’s what I watch too.


I know that is what is believed and is repeated, but - there was never any actual checking done - all the evidence just fades away if put under scrutiny.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 7, 2021)

Bmmols yes but HBA1c I never thought it would go as low as 8 % but it has to be an American scale difference. Nine of my business really just want mine lower. I have discovered the culprit on salads though. Beetroot . Somehow I missed that being a spiker. I also did not know chick peas were too. My diet of what I can eat is getting smaller each day. I hated cream in coffee too so it’s either black or suffer a little milk . One day when slim it may all work again.


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 7, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Bmmols yes but HBA1c I never thought it would go as low as 8 % but it has to be an American scale difference. Nine of my business really just want mine lower. I have discovered the culprit on salads though. Beetroot . Somehow I missed that being a spiker. I also did not know chick peas were too. My diet of what I can eat is getting smaller each day. I hated cream in coffee too so it’s either black or suffer a little milk . One day when slim it may all work again.


8% is 64 mmol/mol, well into diabetic territory.  8% is not low.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 7, 2021)

Different scald it had to he


----------



## Leadinglights (May 7, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Bmmols yes but HBA1c I never thought it would go as low as 8 % but it has to be an American scale difference. Nine of my business really just want mine lower. I have discovered the culprit on salads though. Beetroot . Somehow I missed that being a spiker. I also did not know chick peas were too. My diet of what I can eat is getting smaller each day. I hated cream in coffee too so it’s either black or suffer a little milk . One day when slim it may all work again.


Have you got the Carbs and Cals book or app as this really is my bible to judging the relative amount of carbs in the foods I am going to have so I can decide what portion size I can have or not to bother at all. Sometimes it maybe just that combination of things that will not be good but if you keep a good record of what you try and the result you could then try less next time or decide you didn't think it was worth it.
Keeping a list of foods, quantity and carb value of the foods you like to refer to might help you plan your meals.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 7, 2021)

Having had awful problems twice on metformin, today I started slow release metformin 500mg for two weeks then stepping up to 1000mg.   There are many benefits to taking metformin as well as dapagliflozin (Forxiga) which I have taken for a while, so hope my gastrics can handle it since I was never on the slow release previously.

I am desperately wanting to get some kind of good BG readings, so time will tell.

I also have the excellent Carbs book also the Diet & Carbs book, both excellent and I would advise others to get these books.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 8, 2021)

That’s good


----------



## Leadinglights (May 8, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Bmmols yes but HBA1c I never thought it would go as low as 8 % but it has to be an American scale difference. Nine of my business really just want mine lower. I have discovered the culprit on salads though. Beetroot . Somehow I missed that being a spiker. I also did not know chick peas were too. My diet of what I can eat is getting smaller each day. I hated cream in coffee too so it’s either black or suffer a little milk . One day when slim it may all work again.


How many grams of carbohydrate are you allowing yourself in the day and are you spreading them out across your meals.
You could then work out what portion of chick peas or beetroot would keep you within the amount for that meal. If you then test you can see if that was ok or do you need to reduce the carbs further.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 8, 2021)

I do keep within the carb limited allowed but it’s not low like the low carb but lower than the diabetes diets alllow on their plan like the Mediterranean. However I am trying to see what meals work what don’t. Then targeting foods within on them of high . I just am not really up on veg and carbs. I’ve not thought of them spiking me ore. Now I’m testing all the time I ran out of strips today thought I had another box . They go so quick . It’s expensive all this but if I get better let’s hope.


----------



## Lucyr (May 8, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I do keep within the carb limited allowed but it’s not low like the low carb but lower than the diabetes diets alllow on their plan like the Mediterranean. However I am trying to see what meals work what don’t. Then targeting foods within on them of high . I just am not really up on veg and carbs. I’ve not thought of them spiking me ore. Now I’m testing all the time I ran out of strips today thought I had another box . They go so quick . It’s expensive all this but if I get better let’s hope.


How often are you testing? The test strips do go fast at first but once you’ve found some meals that work for you, you should be able to test less as you won’t need to test that meal every time again.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 8, 2021)

Verybtrue


----------



## Leadinglights (May 8, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> I do keep within the carb limited allowed but it’s not low like the low carb but lower than the diabetes diets alllow on their plan like the Mediterranean. However I am trying to see what meals work what don’t. Then targeting foods within on them of high . I just am not really up on veg and carbs. I’ve not thought of them spiking me ore. Now I’m testing all the time I ran out of strips today thought I had another box . They go so quick . It’s expensive all this but if I get better let’s hope.


Who is it that has determined the carb limit? as surely this has to be something you decide based on the testing you are doing to check your levels after meals.


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 8, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Very true


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 12, 2021)

I think we all find the carb limit daily to be confusing, well at least I do because I have never been told what it should be.   On a personal level I don’t believe I will reverse it, so just carry on.    Incidentally, most of us buy strips for testing for our own interest, but a nurse once told me, and my pharmacist that type 2s didn’t need to test because it was “pointless”.   Anyone heard this?    Keep in  mind type 2 is a completely different condition than type 1!


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 12, 2021)

One , yes I do agree type one is a different illness from type two in the reasons why and how we Need or use insulin. There is much on here and on sites to give you medical reasons for this. Two , yes it’s pointless testing for type two as a Gp as your not likely really going to give them evidence they want . Conversely got me it’s a game changer. I am aware what foods really change my blood to spike to higher levers . Let’s say I’m am staying  at a hotel. Cereals and toast for bfreakfasr . Yum but they spike me to   10 then lunch fish b cops wow I’m at 30 . Now knowing that would I try and eat differently? You would . So that’s what I am testing to see. What actually changed me . It’s personal choice it’s your body . three yes Carbs baffle be and I’m not happy to give them all up but I am happy to reduce not to feel as ill. No thrush, no peeing all day long. Less headaches. Less sweats need I go on . Diabetes is yuck. Like being overweight I’ll die with it no point going on the scales is there . It’s the individuals person's choice . Do not let anyone or anyone point of view change you unless you agree to it . This is a site for friends to chat and help
One another but we all say things that apply to us. Please do your own research and if it works for you . All the best .


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 12, 2021)

yes but for me to constantly find what spikes me would mean surely it would cost me a fortune on strips and sharps, the idea being test before and two hours after each meal.    I won’t do this.   Have today stopped one of my meds because of horrendous constant thrush,  So now only on slow release metformin


----------



## Nayshiftin (May 12, 2021)

It’s your choice but once you know then it’s not something you do forever. If your happy then no worries. i have  found it useful as others have . I will not go on the keto diet as it does not help me. I go like a Bill in a China shop . I’ve tried and a little carbs don’t spike me too high . Beetroot in a salad does so ill err on that one. I’m have 45 g of pasta today do I get.a little if that spikes I’ll find out if not I’ll be fine on once a day . Until it’s high I’ll look at what I eat. But I could not do this forever . If I go type one I’d try a Libra that again I’d fit those that have hypos too. It’s not nice this but make it best for you ,


----------



## Drummer (May 12, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> yes but for me to constantly find what spikes me would mean surely it would cost me a fortune on strips and sharps, the idea being test before and two hours after each meal.    I won’t do this.   Have today stopped one of my meds because of horrendous constant thrush,  So now only on slow release metformin


Once you know what meals you can eat without spiking then you don't need to test those meals again, so the use of testing supplies soon drops off and in a few months is down to nothing as you cross off the problematic foods from your menu.


----------



## Drummer (May 12, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Who is it that has determined the carb limit? as surely this has to be something you decide based on the testing you are doing to check your levels after meals.


You do - check your glucose levels after a meal and if you are high, you ate too many carbs from foods you can't tolerate.
I find that legumes seem to supply more carbs than the amount listed - so I eat half as much as I would expect to cope with, and I found that removed the spikes. 
We each need to check our own level of tolerance and sort out what we can eat - we are not the same and have to set our own levels.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 12, 2021)

Drummer said:


> You do - check your glucose levels after a meal and if you are high, you ate too many carbs from foods you can't tolerate.
> I find that legumes seem to supply more carbs than the amount listed - so I eat half as much as I would expect to cope with, and I found that removed the spikes.
> We each need to check our own level of tolerance and sort out what we can eat - we are not the same and have to set our own levels.


Yes that is my opinion but It was just that Nayshiffin mentioned the carb limit and I wondered if this was something she had been told or how she had decided on what she was trying to keep to.
She had said 'I do keep within the carb limited allowed but it’s not low like the low carb but lower than the diabetes diets alllow on their plan like the Mediterranean'


----------



## Drummer (May 12, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Yes that is my opinion but It was just that Nayshiffin mentioned the carb limit and I wondered if this was something she had been told or how she had decided on what she was trying to keep to.
> She had said 'I do keep within the carb limited allowed but it’s not low like the low carb but lower than the diabetes diets alllow on their plan like the Mediterranean'


Ah - I wonder if she means the level at which a diet is considered, by some, to be low carb - which is over 100 gm a day - 120 or 130 - (I can't remember at the moment) - an amount I might eat in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 14, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Ah - I wonder if she means the level at which a diet is considered, by some, to be low carb - which is over 100 gm a day - 120 or 130 - (I can't remember at the moment) - an amount I might eat in 3 or 4 days.


I am the same, I know it differs from person to person, but when I was first diagnosed I wasn’t given a great deal of information, what I know I found out from here or the net in general.    I still just want a ball park figure of the carbs I should eat on a given day.   Does 100 grams sound ok?


----------



## travellor (May 14, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I am the same, I know it differs from person to person, but when I was first diagnosed I wasn’t given a great deal of information, what I know I found out from here or the net in general.    I still just want a ball park figure of the carbs I should eat on a given day.   Does 100 grams sound ok?


i asked that question ten years ago.
I still haven't got an answer.

From experience over the time I took looking, the only answer is it depends on you.

How much insulin you release, how many of your daily allowance you eat in one go, what type of carbs they are, how the food releases the carbs, how your body breaks down the carbs, what you eat the carbs with, how much insulin resistance you have, and then a host of other factors on top of that.

You need a meter, check the effect the meal has on you.
Check your fasting BG in the morning, see which way it is going.
Have a regular hba1c, and see how your diabetes is progressing.

That will help you find your personal tolerance, and keep below that.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 14, 2021)

Travellor  on the occasions I check in the morning my readings are 11 or 12 mmol. which I can never understand.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 14, 2021)

I think the answer has to be 'It all depends' because as you say yourself everybody is different and would depend on how you split those say 100g between meals what meds you are taking etc. You would only know by doing your testing to see the effect of those grams of carb.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 14, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Travellor  on the occasions I check in the morning my readings are 11 or 12 mmol. which I can never understand.


You may be particularly subject to the 'Foot on the floor' phenomenon, when precisely are you testing. That does seem quite high.


----------



## Jessy (May 14, 2021)

Lumpipdip said:


> Thanks. See I really have no idea at the moment with foods to eat. I do love bread and will find it hard to cut out. But Thankyou so much you have really helped me


Try to use brown seeded bread cut really thin for your sandwich. It may help.


----------



## Jessy (May 14, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Having had awful problems twice on metformin, today I started slow release metformin 500mg for two weeks then stepping up to 1000mg.   There are many benefits to taking metformin as well as dapagliflozin (Forxiga) which I have taken for a while, so hope my gastrics can handle it since I was never on the slow release previously.
> 
> I am desperately wanting to get some kind of good BG readings, so time will tell.
> 
> I also have the excellent Carbs book also the Diet & Carbs book, both excellent and I would advise others to get these books.


I have had really bad indigestion with Metformin so started slow release today. Wish me luck as I am fed up with feeling ill.


----------



## Jessy (May 14, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> One , yes I do agree type one is a different illness from type two in the reasons why and how we Need or use insulin. There is much on here and on sites to give you medical reasons for this. Two , yes it’s pointless testing for type two as a Gp as your not likely really going to give them evidence they want . Conversely got me it’s a game changer. I am aware what foods really change my blood to spike to higher levers . Let’s say I’m am staying  at a hotel. Cereals and toast for bfreakfasr . Yum but they spike me to   10 then lunch fish b cops wow I’m at 30 . Now knowing that would I try and eat differently? You would . So that’s what I am testing to see. What actually changed me . It’s personal choice it’s your body . three yes Carbs baffle be and I’m not happy to give them all up but I am happy to reduce not to feel as ill. No thrush, no peeing all day long. Less headaches. Less sweats need I go on . Diabetes is yuck. Like being overweight I’ll die with it no point going on the scales is there . It’s the individuals person's choice . Do not let anyone or anyone point of view change you unless you agree to it . This is a site for friends to chat and help
> One another but we all say things that apply to us. Please do your own research and if it works for you . All the best .


My GP is supportive of  type two checking blood glucose. I test generally 4 times per day, two hours after food to see what affects my sugars. It does seem to change. What affects me one day might not affect me at a different time of day Another day


----------



## Drummer (May 14, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I am the same, I know it differs from person to person, but when I was first diagnosed I wasn’t given a great deal of information, what I know I found out from here or the net in general.    I still just want a ball park figure of the carbs I should eat on a given day.   Does 100 grams sound ok?


Imposible to say really - I eat under 40 gm a day to remain in normal numbers, but others eat less and some eat more - the only way to tell how much a person ought to eat is for them to test - guidelines are not much use when it is a one size fits almost no one situation.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 14, 2021)

Thanks again Drummer, I think I would tend to feel the same way, testing seems to be the best measure.  I don't do any test until I've been up and had 2 coffees always black, then before breakfast which is normally 2 boiled eggs and no toast except perhaps once a week I have toast, the bread is kept in the freezer, so I just take one slice or on the odd occasion 2 slices to toast and have with my eggs, otherwise I simply have the eggs on their own.  I just find eggs the easiest, worry free breakfast.   Almost since the beginning by BG before breakfast has been 10 or above.  I think only one time it was 8 mmol. which delighted me.

*Jessy*  I have had no problems since starting slow release Metformin last Friday - fingers crossed it continues because after 2 weeks, I have to step up to 1000mg so will be taking 2 instead of 1.  The thing with Metformin is that it is a good drug which provides other benefits.


----------



## travellor (May 14, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Travellor  on the occasions I check in the morning my readings are 11 or 12 mmol. which I can never understand.


I notice your results and meds only go to 2019. Have you had any reviews of your regime since then?
Edit - just seen you are trying Metformin. 
Hopefully that will make a change, are you still on any other meds with it?


----------



## grovesy (May 15, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Thanks again Drummer, I think I would tend to feel the same way, testing seems to be the best measure.  I don't do any test until I've been up and had 2 coffees always black, then before breakfast which is normally 2 boiled eggs and no toast except perhaps once a week I have toast, the bread is kept in the freezer, so I just take one slice or on the odd occasion 2 slices to toast and have with my eggs, otherwise I simply have the eggs on their own.  I just find eggs the easiest, worry free breakfast.   Almost since the beginning by BG before breakfast has been 10 or above.  I think only one time it was 8 mmol. which delighted me.
> 
> *Jessy*  I have had no problems since starting slow release Metformin last Friday - fingers crossed it continues because after 2 weeks, I have to step up to 1000mg so will be taking 2 instead of 1.  The thing with Metformin is that it is a good drug which provides other benefits.


I find my levels start to rise as soon as I have gotten up to go to the toilet.


----------



## mage 1 (May 15, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I think we all find the carb limit daily to be confusing, well at least I do because I have never been told what it should be.   On a personal level I don’t believe I will reverse it, so just carry on.    Incidentally, most of us buy strips for testing for our own interest, but a nurse once told me, and my pharmacist that type 2s didn’t need to test because it was “pointless”.   Anyone heard this?    Keep in  mind type 2 is a completely different condition than type 1!


Yes my doctor told me this last week he said you need to stop testing you’re only on Metformin i said  I need to test to see which food gives me a spike to which he didn’t give an answer.The good news is I’m still getting my strips on prescription so he must’ve listen to me


----------



## rebrascora (May 15, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Thanks again Drummer, I think I would tend to feel the same way, testing seems to be the best measure.  I don't do any test until I've been up and had 2 coffees always black, then before breakfast which is normally 2 boiled eggs and no toast except perhaps once a week I have toast, the bread is kept in the freezer, so I just take one slice or on the odd occasion 2 slices to toast and have with my eggs, otherwise I simply have the eggs on their own.  I just find eggs the easiest, worry free breakfast.   Almost since the beginning by BG before breakfast has been 10 or above.  I think only one time it was 8 mmol. which delighted me.
> 
> *Jessy*  I have had no problems since starting slow release Metformin last Friday - fingers crossed it continues because after 2 weeks, I have to step up to 1000mg so will be taking 2 instead of 1.  The thing with Metformin is that it is a good drug which provides other benefits.


I find that a second cup of coffee on a morning causes my BG to rise by a couple of mmols and I drink mine medium with cream .... Caffeine is a stimulant after all.... no carbs in itself, but it may well be triggering your liver to output glucose If you are having two strong black coffees that may well be raising your BG levels before you test as well as some Foot on the Floor or Dawn Phenomenon effect. Try testing as soon as you wake up and before you get out of bed and see what happens. I would be very surprised if your reading is not lower.


----------



## travellor (May 15, 2021)

As @rebrascora  has said coffee is a stimulant.
It will increase your heart rate, increase adrenalin, and cause BG to be released for a fight or flight response.
I switched to a great assortment of teas,
Pu erh became a good replacement for coffee.
(It also became quite a relaxing routine to make it)


----------



## rebrascora (May 15, 2021)

I really love Red Bush tea as a caffeine free alternative to both coffee and tea. Maybe reducing consumption to one coffee and then having a cup of herbal tea or caffeine free coffee might be a good compromise. I can usually get away with one cup of caffeine on a morning without any obvious disruption but the occasions when I have treated myself to a second cup, having a Libre sensor, I can watch my levels rise after it.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 16, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I find that a second cup of coffee on a morning causes my BG to rise by a couple of mmols and I drink mine medium with cream .... Caffeine is a stimulant after all.... no carbs in itself, but it may well be triggering your liver to output glucose If you are having two strong black coffees that may well be raising your BG levels before you test as well as some Foot on the Floor or Dawn Phenomenon effect. Try testing as soon as you wake up and before you get out of bed and see what happens. I would be very surprised if your reading is not lower.


Thanks I hadn’t ever tried that.   Now I read somewhere that black unsweetened coffee, which is how I have taken mine for more than 30 years, in fact contains 1g carb.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 16, 2021)

mage 1 said:


> Yes my doctor told me this last week he said you need to stop testing you’re only on Metformin i said  I need to test to see which food gives me a spike to which he didn’t give an answer.The good news is I’m still getting my strips on prescription so he must’ve listen to me


I haven’t had mine on prescription for 2 years.   They are £15 for 50 but you soon go through them.

I was told to take the Metformin with my main meal.    Sometimes depending on my hunger level, my main meal will be normally betwee 5 and 7pm, other times my main meal might be at 2.    Was anyone told differently?


----------



## Leadinglights (May 16, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I haven’t had mine on prescription for 2 years.   They are £15 for 50 but you soon go through them.
> 
> I was told to take the Metformin with my main meal.    Sometimes depending on my hunger level, my main meal will be normally betwee 5 and 7pm, other times my main meal might be at 2.    Was anyone told differently?


Depending on how many strips you are using it might be best to invest in a monitor which uses cheaper strips like the Gluconavil with strips at £14 for 100 from Amazon. You would quite quickly recoup the cost of the monitor which is about £15.


----------



## grovesy (May 16, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I haven’t had mine on prescription for 2 years.   They are £15 for 50 but you soon go through them.
> 
> I was told to take the Metformin with my main meal.    Sometimes depending on my hunger level, my main meal will be normally betwee 5 and 7pm, other times my main meal might be at 2.    Was anyone told differently?


I was also advised to take with my biggest meal too!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 17, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I was also advised to take with my biggest meal too!


Thanks grovesy, I had to ask on the forum because outwith that people say different things.    I am desperate to lose 2 stone, so far only 4 kilos and that is in a month.


----------



## EllsBells (May 17, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> Thanks grovesy, I had to ask on the forum because outwith that people say different things.    I am desperate to lose 2 stone, so far only 4 kilos and that is in a month.


That's bob on the recommended weight loss of 1/2 stone per month - keep going!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 4, 2021)

travellor said:


> I notice your results and meds only go to 2019. Have you had any reviews of your regime since then?
> Edit - just seen you are trying Metformin.
> Hopefully that will make a change, are you still on any other meds with it?


Sorry, I just noticed your question.    After two weeks on 500mg SR Metformin I was told to increase to 1000mg.   I take these with my main meal of the day.   I am not on any other meds for my diabetes.    All the horrible symptoms I was experiencing stopped almost overnight when I came off dapagliflozin (forxiga).   that is a horrible drug to take and despite my nurse wanting me to go back on it at some stage because of its other benefits, I shall refuse.

As for your question regarding my review, my practice completely ignored me, and the other diabetics (confrmed by my pharmacist) in my practice and did no HbA1c bloods again until 2021 due to covid, which has made me and others extremely angry!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 4, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> That's bob on the recommended weight loss of 1/2 stone per month - keep going!


unfortunately I have since not lost an ounce.    It does not make sense to me bcause I have good willpower.   I eat nothing high calorific and I am either low carb or very low carb  every day.


----------



## travellor (Jun 4, 2021)

Annette&Bertie said:


> unfortunately I have since not lost an ounce.    It does not make sense to me bcause I have good willpower.   I eat nothing high calorific and I am either low carb or very low carb  every day.


That's not unusual.
The first weight loss is fastest, easily useable reserves, mostly stored in water in your body.
Then you switch to fat reserves, it takes a while, and your weight loss slows or stops for a few days to weeks.
Have you counted the calories you are eating? 
You still need to be calorie deficient to keep the loss going.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 4, 2021)

travellor said:


> That's not unusual.
> The first weight loss is fastest, easily useable reserves, mostly stored in water in your body.
> Then you switch to fat reserves, it takes a while, and your weight loss slows or stops for a few days to weeks.
> Have you counted the calories you are eating?
> You still need to be calorie deficient to keep the loss going.


yes to all.   I have always lost weight quickly, but never on 1000 cals, even when I was young, you lose a lot the first week on conventional  dieting mainly water.   Having allowed for that, I should still be losing  weight.   I never do 1000 cals because I would never lose on that amount, for me to lose it needs to be around 500 calories.    I will be 73 in December which I think is the reason because it gets harder as we age!   Also, since my early 30s I have between 3 and 4 Litres of sparkling water a day, I would almost say I was addicted toit, but it is healthy!


----------

